# Please Help!!! Injured frog



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

When I checked this morning one of my American Green Tree frogs legs seems to hanging down and he is not using it. There does not seem to be any obvious wounds/breaks to it - but wonder if it has become dislocated when he has been jumping? 

Does anybody think that a Vet may be able to do something (or are these frogs too delicate to do anything for?) or that the leg may be able to right itself in time and may just slot back into place?

I really don't know what to do - so any suggestions or people that have a similar experience would be good. The whole thing is made worse by the fact that one of my pygmy chameleons died inexplicably yesterday - making me feel like I must be doing somthing wrong ...... :bash:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

If you can get a few pictures of his leg from different angles and i will see what i can do


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a good vet near you they should be able to assess the injury. I would xray this case and go from there. Which leg is it, can you post a picture. Amputations/fracture repair are possible


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for replies - will try and post some pictures tonight. Does a dislocation sound more likely if the leg is just hanging there and there are no obvious injuries?


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

dmrich said:


> Thanks for replies - will try and post some pictures tonight. Does a dislocation sound more likely if the leg is just hanging there and there are no obvious injuries?


Could still be a fracture


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Heres Kermit looking a little more than p*ssed off! however he has just polished off two large crickets and is still alert so he is not as bad as I would have thought. It's just the leg does not look good.

I can't help but love this guy - picked him up from a local pet shop as he was simply left by his owner when they went away on holiday and they never returned to pick him up - so I have no idea how old he is? He was sharing a tank with a Vietnamese Blue Tree Frog (which I now also have) in the shop but when I separated them (I do not liking mixing species) he really started to put on weight and fed well and was always croaking. He was doing really well until this....

Tried to buy him a mate but his 'mate' turned out to be a another male - so wonder if they could have fought in the tank and this is how his injury occurred? Have now moved him to a small tank on his own so that I can monitor him.

Thanks and more pictures to follow.


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

hi there, sorry to here about your cham.
not a big expert on injurys, but my geuse would be a dislocation,
the leg looks the same position in each picture, but dont quote me a frcture or break is still poss...

dont think it would be from fighting, these frogs are communial and have seen many kept together, my local shop has about 5 in 1 viv....

best thing to do is get him to a vet, or a frog expert and see waht they think...

at least he is still eating, always a good sign,
make sure to keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*frog*

if i was you i would take it to a vet with herp knowledge


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi thanks for the replies and I will keep you posted. I will try and find a local vet that is willing to have a look. This morning he seems to have tucked his leg back up underneath his body again - so he must still have some use of it - but I will have to check him properly later.


----------

